# beautiful fan shawl free pattern



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Crystal_Palace_PDFs-Panda_Silk_DK_Fan_Shawl-9148.html?cat


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful. I just finished a fan and feather scarf. I'll have to make the shawl next. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So pretty. Another one for the files.


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I always have room for one more. Great site btw.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and thank you for pattern link.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have knit Crystal Palace modular shawls before. They are lots of fun to knit.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

I downloaded the pattern immediately,,, will be making this one in my favorite color. Thanks mucho for the link,,,


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love Panda Silk! Thank you for posting the pattern link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is beautiful indeed.


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

Are these hard to knit? I love this one but I'm afraid to buy the yarn and try it, it looks so complicated.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

cathyscard said:


> Are these hard to knit? I love this one but I'm afraid to buy the yarn and try it, it looks so complicated.


Actually, they are very easy to knit and when you're done, there is no assembling. It's fun, and the modules are a do-able size, so you can do a module in a sitting and feel accomplished. I have always done them in color-changing yarn, but this one looks so lovely in the white that I might just consider it. I did download the pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## nmcnally (Apr 1, 2011)

I made this one and since you do one section at a time but it is all connected as you go I loved it! Easy to knit and I set a goal of one section a day and it was like eating chips, I couldn't knit just one section.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh such a sweet and pretty shawl. I have copied it and hope to make it soon.Have promised my self I wouldn't start any thing else unitl I finished the two things I have 
on my needles now.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Another one to add to my list of "must do's".


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the beautiful shawl. Your workmanship is great. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Another project added to my to do list.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is beautiful is it knitted? or crochet?


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the website...love the shawl! Just printed the instructions and added to my folder! Hope to try it soon.


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

I think this might just be the pattern for me. I love the look of the lace shawls and would love to have one, but the intricacy of the patterns scares me off. This looks more do-able. Thank-you for posting!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I just printed this one last week..
Gorgeous!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! It's a shawl that should keep someone warm. I have downloaded the pattern and will make one for a Christmas present.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

VERY beautiful!!


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link!!! Downloaded and printed. Now to clear my wip so I can start!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

lovely, thank you!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW, that is gorgeous


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

very pretty, thanks for the link


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link...looks really awesome...downloaded...Now? when to start?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for this link...looks really awesome...downloaded...Now? when to start?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Another one for my list. lol


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had this one on my to do list for over a year. I think I'll be starting it soon.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Crystal_Palace_PDFs-Panda_Silk_DK_Fan_Shawl-9148.html?cat


Thanks, this was added to my favorites!


----------

